# Graphics Contest #42 VOTING - The Beautiful Arianwen



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who entered. Every one of these brought tears to my eyes! 

*Original:*










Entries - in no particular order


Entry #1











Entry #2











Entry #3











Entry #4











Entry #5











Entry #6


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

All the entries are so beautiful and so heartwarming, :heart Thank you all, sooo much!








:catrun


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This has to be one of the toughest contests yet! These entries are truly beautiful!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

My favorites in this contest: Entries 1, 2, 4, 5, and 6!!  So hard to choose!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Stunning enteries everyone. You are all so talented.


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey, guess we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!       

CONGRATULATIONS VICTORIA!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, didn't realize it was over!  CONGRATS VICTORIA!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely picture! Congratulations, Victoria.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Congratulations, Victoria!*

You can pick the cat and theme (if any) of your choice for the next contest.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Congrats Victoria!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Aw, thanks guys! I'll get cracking on finding a cat for the next one. :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Victoria! :thumb :jump


----------

